# Chainfire 3d pro?



## azwildfire (Sep 2, 2011)

I saw p3droid tweet out that he had chainfire working. Anyone know what settings he used? I have purchased Chainfire pro, installed the EGL driver and all the tegra games using the nvidia plugin come out black and white missing half the graphics.

I am sure it is user error, but I have not had any luck figuring out what I did wrong (and i even read the crazy long chainfire thread at xda)

Any thoughts?


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

maybe he only has it working as much as you & I. its crapping out on me, as well.


----------

